
Ask HN: What did you name your username after? - smush
Can be your HN username or a username for a different site.<p>Example: SMUSH is a common acronym for Super SMaSH bros Ultimate and I happened to purchase that game the same day I created a fresh HN account.
======
activekerrar
Based on a name I made up for a character in a story I was writing many, many
years ago. The name just stuck with me.

------
dpg23
The Newspeak phrase "Double Plus Good Duckspeaker" from George Orwell's 1984.

------
DrScump
The origin is a long story, but I've been using it online for 30 years.

------
4d66ba06
Randomly generated so as to not be associated with my real identity.

------
_Schizotypy
SSMSHU?

SMUltimateaSH

Somehow this one is lost on me.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym)

~~~
smush
It's not a perfect acronym. I didn't come up with it either, but for some
reason the games have had the following shortened forms:

Super Smash Bros. -> SSB or SB64 Super Smash Bros. Melee -> SSBM OR SMMSH
Super Smash Bros. Brawl -> SSBB OR SMBSH (pronounced sm-bush) Super Smash
Bros. for 3DS / for Wii U -> SM4SH (the 4th Smash Bros game) Super Smash Bros.
Ultimate -> SMUSH

------
hopesthoughts
After my personal blog.

------
JetSpiegel
Guess.

~~~
smush
Der Spiegel but attached to a trijet airplane?

I have no idea.

~~~
JetSpiegel
That's a better story than reality.

It's from Cowboy Bebop actually.

------
n-gatedotcom
N-gate.com

